# Heat and Glo 6000CIXIPIS - remote won't sync



## babo (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,
 hopefully last problem with this unit...

The remote won't connect after i swapped the ICI out. I followed the manuf reset instructions - but the remote won't connect.
maybe i locked it somehow after pressing "power" button one million times? the background won't light up like it used to do. I did replace the batteries.  

Appreciate your input.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 17, 2019)

Try this:

https://www.heatnglo.com/Owner-Reso...ng-Your-Smart-Stat-Batt-Fireplace-Remote.aspx


----------



## babo (Jun 17, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://www.heatnglo.com/Owner-Reso...ng-Your-Smart-Stat-Batt-Fireplace-Remote.aspx



 i have a different remote.
but still can't get it to sync..I see it turns the pilot on/off. But when i press "POWER" nothing happenes.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 17, 2019)

OK. Which remote do you have?


----------



## babo (Jun 17, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> OK. Which remote do you have?


RC 300

i got it to work.. almost ...

1. Check batteries V
2. disconnect IC; turn the switch to "OFF" ( middle position)
3. Take batteries out of the remote
4. Do more pleasant things - smoke bamboo, drink coffee - for 30 minutes ( maybe less, but 30 minutes worked for me)
5. Put batteries into the remote
  remote will light up and will show AUX, AUX2, Pilot and on top of the screen "off"
6. Plug IC back in
7. Move the switch to "remote". It should "beep" and blink.
8. Press and hold for 1-2 seconds "POWER" button on the remote. And i mean "press" - not "tab"
9. You must hear "beep" sound from the IC - that means it is paired .
Steps 7-9 is the manufacture’s sync procedure. I suspect that "tab" vs "press" was a culprit.
10. Once it is synced. Press "POWER" and it must show you a wireless indicator, u'll hear "beep" from IC and the Remote's indicator will turn into "on" with all the other menu options enabled. And the fireplace should turn on too.



Not working features are:
 a. lights
 b. blower

from  my distant memory, i think,  blower turns on after fireplace is on for some time. maybe?
Lights used to work without any delays. How can i troubleshoot this?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 18, 2019)

It's been a while since I played with the RC 300, but you are probably correct about the blower. Normally, they will not operate until the firebox reaches a set temperature, so there will NOT be movement of cold air. As far as the lights, I would start with the bulb(s)...Make sure the bulb(s) is still good...


----------

